# So, who's up for a challenge?



## Geophyrd (Dec 28, 2010)

I designed a pen (attached) and will make it in the next 2 weeks or so (assuming the weather is reasonable).  Not suggesting my skills will make it perfect by any means.  But it will be fun to try!

Anyone else up for it?  I originally designed it for a Ligero pen but the measurements can be adapted.


----------



## Reb (Dec 28, 2010)

Over my head- can't wait to see finished pen


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!!! There are some seriously complex cuts in that design I wish you the best of luck. Watch out for 'pattern shrinkage':wink:


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very complex design.; I hope you can get this done.

Question....
Would the red area not get turned away unless you used a pen with a large body?  If it doesn't get turned off, it would appear to only have a small amout of red left.

Anyway, get it built and post pictures.  We always want to see interesting designs and challenges that were overcome.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2010)

Rick, I believe each of the segments 'thicknesses' would need to taper and meet at the centre point of the blank and at the same time, all the corners of each segment would need to remain perpendicular to the centre line. That way, the pattern wouldn't shrink lengthways and it would stay in proportion as the diameter was turned down. For me, the hardest point would be the dowel, as it would remain the same size, unless it could be tapered too. Of course, you could just use a very thin dowel to begin with.


----------



## Geophyrd (Dec 28, 2010)

*With regard to the design*

Alot of the red is meant to be turned away...it will express as a pattern of dots centered around the 'gold' center.  The center doweling will be 1/8" doweling which, after turning will likely be oval in shape, not strictly round.  Last, the diagonal blue 'arrows' are single cuts. The dowels are there to adjust for any miss in the center segments, which is probably going to be the fulcrum of at least three separate cuts.

That's the problem with pen design...pretty easy to design, not so easy to execute.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW! and to think I was excited to just begin looking at miter sleds to do a few segmented pieces but wow this is wild!!!!!!!!!!!  I am excited to see this....


----------



## Geophyrd (Dec 28, 2010)

*The colors*

BTW, the colors won't be the final colors (unless I can dig up the right blanks).  The colors are there to differentiate between materials.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 28, 2010)

My hats off to you segment-ers. I could figure out a way to get the cutting of the pieces done, and I could get it glued up, I could turn a piece, but I be danged if I can visualize what a piece will look like before it is turned.  Neither words, I'd have to have a pattern that someone else came up with.   Good luck on your venture. I am anxious to see the results.


----------



## soligen (Dec 28, 2010)

Geophyrd said:


> Alot of the red is meant to be turned away...it will express as a pattern of dots centered around the 'gold' center. The center doweling will be 1/8" doweling which, after turning will likely be oval in shape, not strictly round. Last, the diagonal blue 'arrows' are single cuts. The dowels are there to adjust for any miss in the center segments, which is probably going to be the fulcrum of at least three separate cuts.
> 
> That's the problem with pen design...pretty easy to design, not so easy to execute.


 
If the red will all be turned away, then the gold will turn into a band with the dots on 4 sides and 4 gold-to-gold joint lines.  Not sure the gold to gold joint lines will add much, so you could simplify by having that area be a solid block of gold with the dowling drilled through.

If you want to keep the red and be sure that the gold doesnt merge, then the width of the gold needs to be <= your tube diameter.

Now the blue - keeping the points is the trick. Dont know how I would go about this yet.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 28, 2010)

Steve has the right idea. You can't think of the blank as a square you have to think about it as an object with 4 sides and what will happen when the overall size changes. Before beginning something like that you definitely need to decide on a kit first and make the blank to go with the tubes. Looks like fun.


----------



## Parson (Dec 28, 2010)

Geo, please take some snapshots of the build on this blank. I've done some complex segmenting before, but after studying the illustration above, I just can't get my head around where I'd start on the project... but I'd really like to start on the project after you finish it and post some pix


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2010)

Great challenge for visualization and proportion --   a Dot on a side needs to be a cone set into a cone shaped recess  to keep proportion -- I see a tool making opportunity for reamers.


----------



## tim self (Dec 28, 2010)

You lost me at "anyone up for this?".  WAY over my head.  Good luck.  I'm having enough trouble doing a segmented bowl.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm extremely interested in seeing the finished result. It's hard enough for me to segment 1/4 inch of acrylic into a wood blank at 45 degrees to thik about touching something like that.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 28, 2010)

You are actually going to turn that?  I thought that you had come up with a square pen.  Stand back and wear a full face shield when you turn that beautiful creation.  WOW!  You really intend to turn that!  Please do a video of both the glue up and turning.
Charles


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 29, 2010)

Sure is a pretty design.  If only I had the free time, I would totally give it a whirl. I need to duplicate myself somehow.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Just curious as to where you stand with this? Progress updates and some pictures would be nice. I am intrigued.....


----------



## Geophyrd (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hi PT*

Well, tried twice.  I'm not confident enough in my table/band saw to make the cuts I need.  I will say that both times, my problem was cutting accurately, not actually whether my methodology would work.

Would you be interested in my list of cuts to get there?


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2011)

Geophyrd said:


> Would you be interested in my list of cuts to get there?


 
Yes please!!!

I managed to get about 90% of the cuts sorted ( on paper) so that the pattern would stay the same as it was turned down, but I'm beginning to think it can't be done - and still keep the pattern.

Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## Geophyrd (Jan 21, 2011)

*Ok*

Let me see if I can get this down in a way that will make sense.  Give me a couple of days. Bear in mind that I haven't made it work yet...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 27, 2011)

So Howard, how's it going with that list of cuts? Has it driven you nuts yet? :biggrin:

I actually thought that you had already figured it out, but just didn't have the kit to do it accurately. 

Good luck:wink:


----------



## wood128 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would make 8 flat pieces with the same segmented pattern , miter the edges to 45 degrees and glue them together. Not an easy task , but could be done with small model makers power saws, etc. My eyes are not that good to try it anymore. Anxious to see the results.
Joe


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 27, 2011)

I too would like to see the end result when you complete it!~


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hi all*

Been working on it...will post some results in the next few days.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you won yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 20, 2011)

*I have been working on it*

Just been busy...making pens among other things <smile>


----------

